# Unexpected Twitching Foot



## caflores81 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi guys. I wanted to know if anybody has experienced a cockatiel twitching his leg. I'm worried that something might be wrong with him. He is a rescued cockatiel so I'm not sure about the age but do you think it's possible he had a stroke. I think he might have an injury to his leg because he keeps touching his leg with his beak and then it twitches. It started yesterday night and I don't think it's a deficiency because I give him Harrison pellets. Please let me know if anybody has had that experience. 

Sorry guys I posted this in the wrong spot. Does anybody know how I can move this post to the cockatiel health? Thanks.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'll move the thread for you.

Is he usually singing or doing a certain activity when he twitches his foot? My bird, when singing, will lift his foot slowly to his beak. He could also be attempting to pick his nose or scratch his foot.


----------

